# Yo Slingshots



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Surprise package arrived few weeks back from Yo Slingshots (Devoman) picture tells everything. Thanks Chris!

Banded up TB-Gold with Harwk's Roo leather pouch. (I'll post the reivew on roo leather soon)










oh, forgot to tell, this is my first experience with a digital camera. One of my friend gifted his camera to me


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

wow! both frames look stunning.

Good to see you're finally posting pictures


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

for a first camera your already doing pretty well, nice PFS


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great picture. Very nice gear. I like the slingshot on the left A LOT!!! Congratulations, Irfan. And kudos to Devoman!


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice one, wish I got packages like that!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Love the catapults and the pics too.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Love pfs!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks Irfan, I hope you like them! Hope to be back in the shop soon. Oh... the target pouches are the best, I am surprised at how thin and strong they are!


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Man, I really like the slingshot on the left.
Looks great, Have fun shooting them.


----------

